

Ada Programming on Slackware Linux - Tsiolkovsky
http://blogs.fsfe.org/thomaslocke/2012/01/08/ada-programming-on-slackware/

======
jmilkbal
Developing in Ada is one of the best ways to go. For being proven for 30
years, more projects should launch new Projects in Ada catching bugs as early
in development as possible. For many of my projects, I find that if the code
compiles 9 times out of 10 it works as intended (barring stupid logic errors
by humans).

